# Atotrail Apache 2011 - External Rear light panels



## Therapy2 (8 mo ago)

The red plastic rear light panels on our van ( these house the brake/side/indicator lights etc) have a lacquer/laminate style
finish which has begun to de-grade/ break-up and now has moisture starting to ingress under the remaining layer - all giving a somewhat unsightly and poor appearance. Does anyone know if there is a DIY method to remove these panels ( having removed all the light/elecs first!) without breaking them and a source of where we might get replacements -if needed?


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Try T Cutting them first, but the fixings will either be inside or outside.


----------

